# Top dressing and lawn roller



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

I want to order 3-4 cubic of top soil to use in the back yard to help level it out as it is quite bumpy. I'd also like to rent a lawn roller and roll my back yard as well. My question is, should I use the lawn roller first and then top dress or top dress and then lawn roll?

The roller I want to rent has 40 gallon capacity (415 lbs) and 36" swath.

My plan going forward would be to use sand to top dress, but I just feel i have too many bumpy areas to try and correct with sand right now.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Why do you want to use a lawn roller?


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Mainly because I have bumps throughout the yard that have never been addressed. I only see it as a one time thing to help get a jump start on the issue. Going forward, once those are knocked down I would use sand as needed. I just think I have enough areas with larger bumps/mounds that it makes sense to try...I could be wrong but just my thought process as of right now.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lawn roller first to get down any frost having and make it easier to spread and level the sand.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Both, before and after. After will help up press everything into place. Without pressing it in after, you'll just have a soft mess that you can't even walk on without leaving big depressions.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm not sure I understand how the roller would push down the bumps. If it is existing turf with bumps it would take a lot of pressure to push it down. Maybe if you were to power rake and open up the canopy and go deep enough in the soil to loosen it up first. After power raking I would suggest dragging a harrow or drag mat around to cut the tops off the bumps and move that soil to the low spots.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I have a lawn roller and only use it after I fill low bare spots to pack down the soil. For those, I use straight soil as sand in a bare spot will just wash away. Especially on a slope. For existing spots with grass I use straight sand, work it into the low spot, and do not use the roller.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

What is the best type of sand to use for leveling?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Pemt13 said:


> What is the best type of sand to use for leveling?


Mason sand or screened sand.. less than 2mm..


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> I'm not sure I understand how the roller would push down the bumps. If it is existing turf with bumps it would take a lot of pressure to push it down.


It wouldn't push down any real year round undulations but it would push down mole tunnels, frost heaves, etc and at least give a solid starting point.

Aren't there a lot of spots that you can push down with your shoe if you walk around your lawn in the spring?


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Ok, I've been convinced, I am not going to roll the lawn. I still feel I have enough low spots I am going to use topsoil in the spring and then this fall I will do it again with sand. Thank you for all the feedback...now the easy part. :roll:


----------



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

Not to highjack this thread _but_ I was also thinking about renting a lawn roller because I have some major problems resulting from getting a tree removed. I wanted them to do it in Febraury when the lawn was still frozen but, of course, they waited until it was 60 degrees and all the snow had just melted. They absolutely destroyed the lawn; there are huge ruts all over the place, both low spots and high spots. I had been thinking about trying to press the high spots back down with a lawn roller. Would this work? The other option I see is a total renovation where I bring in a ton of topsoil and re-grade everything. I'm not sure I can afford that right now...


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lawn roller probably will not have enough weight - even if the soil is soaked. Or if the soil is sufficiently soaked, then your shoes or your mower won't have enough traction to pull a heavy enough roller.

Other option is to shave down the high spots with a shovel and refill in the low spots. NOT an easy task when turf and roots are holding everything together.

I think your best bet is probably attack the high spots with a shovel. Dig the grass off the high spots and fill the ruts with soil and then do a targeted reseeding on the ruts.

Got any pics?

Option C is to rent an asphalt roller but they are 2000-3000 lbs min so not easy to get it to your site unless you have a good trailer or pay for delivery and pickup.


----------



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

Ugh, that's the type of terrible news I really didn't want to hear - but knew deep down that I would get....

I haven't taken any pictures, it's too depressing.


----------

